# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Taille d'une chaine

## smash31

Bonjour,

Je voudrais connaitre la taille d'une chaine de caractres aprs lui avoir appliqu une police. J'aimerais placer ma chaine au milieu de mon contexte graphique avec la mthode g.drawString(chaine,x,y).

----------


## sissi_l

Salut    ::D:  

La taille de ta chaine (le nombre de caractres) est la mme avant et aprs avoir appliqu la police. Dans ce cas c'est simple c'est 


```
 int longueur = chaine.length&#40;&#41;;
```

Si tu veux parler de la taille sur l'cran alors l....je ne sais pas.

----------


## calypso

Pour recuperer la taille reelle de ta chaine :



```

```

Voila   ::wink::

----------


## smash31

merci   ::wink::

----------

